# im running an 18 inch fluoro from my aquarium, any other fluoros i can use?



## boardercross91 (Aug 5, 2007)

sorry for the long topic title, just though it would make it easier to understand what im asking. i use to have a 20 gallon aquarium, and i had a hood and light. well i have my light right now to help grow my plants. its the only light there getting, and they look healthy and green. but i saw a cool white 15w 18 inch fluoroescent light. do these work OK for individual plants? or will i still need more than this on one plant? i can put another light in, but it needs to be able to be able to stay close to the plant w/o doing damage, withing 1 foot. so an hps wont work, and i d rather some tube light instead of a cfl? what would you guys reccommend?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 6, 2007)

you want at least 3000 lumens per sq.ft. 
1 tube flo won't cut it. need about 4 for a single plant.
or go with compact florous.


----------



## boardercross91 (Aug 6, 2007)

uld not enough light be a reason for slow growth of my seedlings? there nice and dark green, and growing strong, just seem to be growing a little bit slower than everyone elses.


----------



## booradley (Aug 6, 2007)

if you didn't have enough light, I don't think you would notice slower growth. it would probably look like they are growing quite tall without enough light.Stretching is what it's called. Slow growth could be caused by many other factors but probably not due to not enough light.


----------



## jamstein (Aug 7, 2007)

what about a low wattage hps? like 100-150?

apparently you can get them pretty close


----------



## booradley (Aug 7, 2007)

I run a 150 HPS with glass and I can grow right up to, but not touching, the glass.


----------



## boardercross91 (Aug 7, 2007)

yea, im am seeing a bit of streatchign going on. i just got them closer to the light so hopefully that will help


----------



## boardercross91 (Aug 8, 2007)

i have to make a couple post before i ask this question so i can show you guys the links.


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 9, 2007)

Just check this out man and see what u think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/FLUOREX-COMPACT-FLUORESCENT-GROW-LIGHT-CFL-MH-spectrum_W0QQitemZ260145315550QQihZ016QQcategoryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

